# Shorter Default Fade Lengths (Increment and Decrement) | Cubase 10.5



## Andrew Goodwin (Feb 4, 2020)

Maybe I'm late to the party, but i figured this out and it's huge for me! So I made a video, because I love some key commands.

When assigning a key command to Increment or Decrement fades, this method allows you to control how big they are. Instead of incrementing the fade and having to drag it back to a reasonable size.





The fade length in Cubase is tied to the format the grid is in. So in the "Bars and Beats" format, Increment and Decrement will increase the fade by 1 bar each time the key command is executed. If the grid is in "Timecode" format, the fade will be increased by a single frame each time the key command is executed. This much smaller fade length can be chained together in a macro to create your own default length. 

But I work in “Bars and Beats”? Make sure the transport bar is visible in your session and a primary and secondary time format is displayed. (click the cog wheel to add a secondary time format if one is not present). Set the primary to “Bars and Beats” and the secondary to “Timecode”. Cubase has a command called “Exchange Time Formats” which will switch between the 2 formats that you have displayed. 

We can use this function to create the following macro: 

Transport - Exchange Time Format 
Audio – Increment Fade-In 
Audio – Increment Fade-In 
Transport - Exchange Time Format


----------



## Soffer (Aug 15, 2021)

Just saw you YT video (so I'm even later to the party...) but in my case I get longer Ins and Outs... Really weirdץ I'm attaching a video to show. I'm using the simpler macro you shared. And my fade defaults are actually 0.0.0.0.8!


----------

